# Blackwater Tetra opinions...



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I want some sort of tetra for my 29g, which is now a blackwater set-up. I was thinking a school of 10 to 15, not bigger than 1.5 inches, that like the midlevel of the aquarium. No cardinals or neons, they just seem like default fish, and I'm not a fan of my moms school of cards. No fin nippers!

I like ember tetras, but would I even see them well?

Any suggestions?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Blooooooooooodfins!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard bloodfins are nippy... I don't think my dwarf corys would appreciate being harrassed... not to mention my gertrudaes, who have longer fins...


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Penguin tetra?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

ive had bloodfins and longfin black skirt tetras together and didnt notice any nipping


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Those things die. Lol


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

What about Gold tetras? My LFS has some really nice looking ones, and the worker there was quite confident they would look stunning in a school of about 15 in blackwater. I know he's trying to sell them, but after some research they seem to fit the bill of what I'm looking for.

What do you guys think?

I was also leaning towards Green Neons, but I'm not sure if my water is too hard for them or not...

With the blackwater, it's at GH 6 and KH 2. Still can't seem to track down a reliable pH test. Judging from other sources online in my zip code, the out of tap is 7.4 pH.


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

I like them! I have 30 or so in my 56g with Beckford's Pencils and Keyholes. I like the glint and the subtle blue line they develop. Only school tightly when the Keyholes get showy with each other, otherwise they form small groups of 10 or so. I think they're pretty adaptable, but I have a relatively acidic tank (5.8pH)

Wanted to keep the tank based loosely on a blackwater oxbow in Guyana, so they fit. (Glowlights were another choice, but kept them as a kid so I really can't stand them now. Weird.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Embers would be a great choice.

Or Ruby or Green neons or Black neons or Glolights... Tons of options! roud:


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I love pencil fish and emperor tetras.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Do they have to be tetras? There are many interesting species of Rasboras that come from black water conditions and they tend to be less nippy than most tetras.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Do they have to be tetras? There are many interesting species of Rasboras that come from black water conditions and they tend to be less nippy than most tetras.


True, the Harlequins and their cousins look great in a black water tank.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

I have bloodfins and dwarf corys, and no problems. In fact, my biggest problem with the bloodfin tetras is that my tank is heavily planted, and they spend a lot of time hiding. They don't bother any other fish in my tank.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wanted to stick to a more South American theme. I know the rainbows kinda throw that off, but they might get relocated.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Lemon Tetras


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Some suggestions:

_Paracheirodon simulans_ " Green neon" tetra
_Aphyocharax rathbuni_ "Green Fire" tetra
_Hyphessobrycon loretoensis_ "Loreto" Tetra
_Hemigrammus rubrostriatus_ "Red-Stripe" tetra
_Carnegiella strigata “Peru”_ "Marble Hatchet fish"\

Edit: How did I end up dredging a 9 year old post when intending on answering another current one? (sigh)


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I second the Lemon Tetra.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> _Paracheirodon simulans_ " Green neon" tetra
> _Aphyocharax rathbuni_ "Green Fire" tetra
> ...


HAHA! you know what is funny, I just looked at this one thinking hmm... then I saw the 2010 posting date!

Gotta get myself to some of the LFS to see what they have in stock.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

lol @Discusluv

Check out Hemigrammus rodwayi.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> lol @*Discusluv*
> 
> Check out Hemigrammus rodwayi.


Dont you have some of these?


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Hyphessobrycon elachys - reed tetras. They school well together, have cool fins, are tiny (about an inch), and active when the males are sparring or courting the females. I have them with ember tetras and to be honest the ember tetras pretty much hide in the plants most of the time. The reed tetras are almost always out and about.

ETA PIC:

Group of Hyphessobrycon elachys (reed tetra) by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

I have 17 Greeen fire tetras in my 40 gallon tank. 
They color up beautifully, look fantastic in a planted tank, and are very peaceful.
Mine also stay together for the most part, but are shoalers like most tetras.
Mine stay in the open midwaters but will not hesitate to come to the surface to feed.
Your water parameters would be good for them


----------



## kkthrowaway (Feb 1, 2021)

F22 said:


> Those things die. Lol


everything dies lol -_-


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

kkthrowaway said:


> everything dies lol -_-


Your favorite fish die, but the ones that you're tired of seem to go on forever.


----------

